# Event with the least attention-feet?



## speedcuber50 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi!

I've just been wondering why feet never gets any attention. I mean, if you google "speedcubing OH" you get one-handed cubing, if you google "speedcubing BLD" you get blindfold cubing, but if you google "speedcubing WF" you get a couple of crap videos of asian guys taking around 5 minutes to solve the thing. Why? Have you noticed this? Where are all the good WF resources? (I assume there must be some, otherwise WF wouldn't exist.)

What are your thoughts on this?

Regards,

speedcuber50


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2013)

I personally don't know any at all. The only thing that feet-ers start off with is usually some youtube videos of fast solves and advice from friends. I do however have a very short Feet Solving section on my cubing site (see sig).


----------



## Username (Jul 18, 2013)

Clickety Click


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2013)

Username said:


> Clickety Click



I'm sorry, but that doesn't actually give any feet solving resources.


----------



## Username (Jul 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I'm sorry, but that doesn't actually give any feet solving resources.



Does give some for me atleast


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I'm sorry, but that doesn't actually give any feet solving resources.


That's kinda what I said.

EDIT: I seem to remember seeing a post around here somewhere a while back with a video on how best to grip the cube.

EDIT 2: Also, I can't even find "youtube videos of fast solves".


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> That's kinda what I said.
> 
> EDIT: I seem to remember seeing a post around here somewhere a while back with a video on how best to grip the cube.
> 
> EDIT 2: Also, I can't even find "youtube videos of fast solves".



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Fzttm70rI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ3dWKpeTjc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olvTDRGfM-E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4cxTfHDhR8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yGJUvHBFk0 (me)


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 19, 2013)

I also feel like the organizers at Worlds find it to be a joke, $2.00? Really?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I'm sorry, but that doesn't actually give any feet solving resources.



Clickety Click



aceofspades98 said:


> I also feel like the organizers at Worlds find it to be a joke, $2.00? Really?



the prize changed to $0.00

also feet is stuped


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> the prize changed to $0.00



but now it's at $100/50/26 for 1st/2nd/3rd due to donations


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 19, 2013)

I agree that feet is often discriminated against, but it certainly is not the event with the least attention. It gets a lot of attention just because people hate it so much. Clock gets way less attention than feet.


----------



## Owen (Jul 19, 2013)

Master magic was the most ignored event until they removed it. The next event to be removed will probably be square-1, then feet, then clock, then multiblind, then 5bld, then 7x7, 6x6, 4bld, 3bld, pyraminx, megaminx, 2x2, 5x5, then 4x4.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 19, 2013)

Owen said:


> Master magic was the most ignored event until they removed it. The next event to be removed will probably be square-1, then feet, then clock, then multiblind, then 5bld, then 7x7, 6x6, 4bld, 3bld, pyraminx, megaminx, 2x2, 5x5, then 4x4.



Yeah I'm sure all those events are eventually going to be removed >____________>


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2013)

Maybe it gets so little attention because it is so arbitrary.
Why feet? Why not elbows or teeth and tongue?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 19, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I agree that feet is often discriminated against



And it should be because it's stupid and shouldn't be an event.


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 19, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> And it should be because it's stupid and shouldn't be an event.



I didn't say it was wrongfully discriminated against


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Maybe it gets so little attention because it is so arbitrary.
> Why feet? Why not elbows or teeth and tongue?



Why one hand? Why not elbows teeth or tongue?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2013)

As it happens I don't solve one handed.
My reasoning? I have 2 hands. But I can see the point in it. At least you have dexterity in a single hand.

However, take your shoes and socks off 
and solve a cube several feet away from you face with appendages which are not evolved to do intricate movements? Really?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> As it happens I don't solve one handed.
> My reasoning? I have 2 hands. But I can see the point in it.
> 
> However, take your shoes and socks off
> and solve a cube several feet away from you face with appendages which are now evolved to do intricate movements? Really?



A logical path from 2H to OH to FT.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2013)

No, it isn't logical in any way. It's ridiculous for ridiculous sake. I understand that you enjoy it and I'm not trying to get at you for it but it is less logical in my opinion than solving with elbows.

How often does the average person open a door using a handle with their elbow compared to feet? Much more often I would wager. Why? Because it is more easier to do so.

I suppose I should've come up with a better example but I honestly can't think of anything I would use my feet for if I can't use my hand for some reason.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> And it should be because it's stupid and shouldn't be an event.


Yup.

I feel like when you say you can even do it with one hand the reaction is "wow, that's impressive, show me", but when you say you can even do it with your feet the reaction is "lol ew" or "you must be really obsessed with that thing".

Also, from my perspective, OH has advanced so much over time, with new algs, orient-first techniques, better turning styles and grips, etc. to the point where it's so much deeper than you'd expect. On the other hand, after all this time, the biggest advances in feet seem to be "use your big toe" and "you can actually do U turns", and the best averages are still around 30 seconds, which is a lot (as in, using feet is still a gigantic handicap).


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 19, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I agree that feet is often discriminated against, but it certainly is not the event with the least attention. It gets a lot of attention just because people hate it so much. Clock gets way less attention than feet.



Depends on where you go, really. Here in the midwest, with Evan, Ryan, Nathan and myself, we usually give clock a good showing. And a significant majority of the competitions in the midwest have had clock in 2013. Over here, feet definitely gets less attention.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Yup.
> 
> I feel like when you say you can even do it with one hand the reaction is "wow, that's impressive, show me", but when you say you can even do it with your feet the reaction is "lol ew" or "you must be really obsessed with that thing".
> 
> Also, from my perspective, OH has advanced so much over time, with new algs, orient-first techniques, better turning styles and grips, etc. to the point where it's so much deeper than you'd expect. On the other hand, after all this time, the biggest advances in feet seem to be "use your big toe" and "you can actually do U turns", and the best averages are still around 30 seconds, which is a lot (as in, using feet is still a gigantic handicap).



Actually, if I say I can do it with my feet, people are usually like "OMG I WANNA SEE!" or "It's fake I saw it on mythbusters :fp".

It's just dem silly americans which think it's gross


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 19, 2013)

Most people have manky feet. Even watching foot solves on Youtube makes me think ewww. I feel sorry for the scramblers...


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 19, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Depends on where you go, really. Here in the midwest, with Evan, Ryan, Nathan and myself, we usually give clock a good showing. And a significant majority of the competitions in the midwest have had clock in 2013. Over here, feet definitely gets less attention.



I just meant overall attention from the community, not frequency in competition. I've been to around 5 comps with clock and only one with feet, but people still talk about feet 10x as often as clock.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 19, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I just meant overall attention from the community, not frequency in competition. I've been to around 5 comps with clock and only one with feet, but people still talk about feet 10x as often as clock.



Yeah, that's fair, just two different measures of attention. Although there's not too much to talk about clock, really. You can talk about pin patterns and how you handle lucky cases, but that's about it.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 19, 2013)

Feet draws speedcubing away from '100m sprint' type legitimacy towards 'most marbles held in mouth' inanity.

It's been inherited from the start of the new modern era of speedcubing where cubing was some novel thing.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> No, it isn't logical in any way. It's ridiculous for ridiculous sake. I understand that you enjoy it and I'm not trying to get at you for it but it is less logical in my opinion than solving with elbows.
> 
> How often does the average person open a door using a handle with their elbow compared to feet? Much more often I would wager. Why? Because it is more easier to do so.
> 
> I suppose I should've come up with a better example but I honestly can't think of anything I would use my feet for if I can't use my hand for some reason.



You use your elbows for opening doors instead of feet because of where the door-knob is. If you dropped a pencil on the floor and couldn't use your hand to pick it up, you would not get down and use your elbows to pick up a pencil now, would you? Anatomically, a foot is closer to a hand than an elbow is.

But personally, I have no interest in feet solving.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2013)

I would never pick a pencil up with my feet. I would open a door with my elbow.

Also it may be anatomically closer but that is arbitrary. Elbows are physically closer. Also meaningless.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I would never pick a pencil up with my feet. I would open a door with my elbow.



You would use your teeth?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2013)

No. However I may try a mouth solve later.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok, what WOULD you use to pick up a pencil on the floor if you could not use your hand to pick it up... say it was because you couldn't bend down but you can use your hand after it gets above a certain height?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2013)

So my hands could potentially take the pencil from between my toes for example? I would use my @&£%ing hands.

Come up with an example where using my feet is actually beneficial. Edit - as an alternative to using your hands.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> So my hands could potentially take the pencil from between my toes for example? I would use my @&£%ing hands.
> 
> Come up with an example where using my feet is actually beneficial.



Football.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes. I would in fact play football with my feet incased in socks and boots.


----------



## uniacto (Jul 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> So my hands could potentially take the pencil from between my toes for example? I would use my @&£%ing hands.
> 
> Come up with an example where using my feet is actually beneficial.



walking.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2013)

Once again requires very little dexterity in your feet. You guys are just proving my point but please continue.


----------



## uniacto (Jul 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Once again requires very little dexterity in your feet. You guys are just proving my point but please continue.



"once again"? Since when did you say that you wanted an example that required your feet to have dexterity? 

What point? Please clarify.


----------



## EMI (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't think many people take feet solving extremely serious. However I like that it can be great fun at competitions, especially when people have pops (speaking from own experience  ). Also I think non-cubers actually are impressed by feet (the typical description of speedcubing often includes that they solve it "even with their feet"). I know people that found feet more impressive than BLD.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

EMI said:


> I don't think many people take feet solving extremely serious. However I like that it can be great fun at competitions, especially when people have pops (speaking from own experience  ). Also I think non-cubers actually are impressed by feet (the typical description of speedcubing often includes that they solve it "even with their feet"). I know people that found feet more impressive than BLD.



I agree. In fact, at a school talent show I did an OH solve, a BLD solve and a feet solve and they seemed at least as impressed with the feet solve as the BLD solve.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2013)

uniacto said:


> "once again"? Since when did you say that you wanted an example that required your feet to have dexterity?
> 
> What point? Please clarify.



In the context of the thread and the previous posts I did not feel that I had to clarify however I have now updated a previous post.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 19, 2013)

This thread is off-topic anyway. Feet is not stupid. You say that feet "aren't dextrous", but that's the point. Solving a cube with feet is difficult due to this lack of dexterity, and more practice is need because of it. To sum up, feet is more challenging than the other 3x3 events.

But we're not supposed to be discussing wether there's any point to it, but rather how much attention it gets and where good resources can be found.

The point is the same as any other cubing: entertainment.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 19, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> This thread is off-topic anyway. Feet is not stupid. You say that feet "aren't dextrous", but that's the point. Solving a cube with feet is difficult due to this lack of dexterity, and more practice is need because of it. To sum up, feet is more challenging than the other 3x3 events.
> 
> But we're not supposed to be discussing wether there's any point to it, but rather how much attention it gets and where good resources can be found.
> 
> The point is the same as any other cubing: entertainment.



How is anything in this thread off topic? You started it with a rambling post about how little attention feet gets, and then ask for other people's thoughts on it. If you want a thread to remain on a specific topic, then keep the original post specific. 

Feet gets little attention because many people think it's dumb. It's an event that intentionally makes solving a cube more difficult, which I find very little point to. I want to know what my maximum capabilities are, not what my maximum capabilities are under arbitrary and random conditions. 

I fully understand the hypocrisy in that I thoroughly enjoy OH but thoroughly dislike feet. In many ways, my criticisms against feet are also applicable to OH. The major difference is that OH looks cool. It might be my favorite event to watch. Feet will never look cool. Might not be entirely rational, but it's how I feel, and I wouldn't be surprised if many people also feel the same way.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 19, 2013)

But why haven't those who enjoy it produced good resources for others who enjoy it?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic77711 said:


> Come up with an example where using my feet is actually beneficial. Edit - as an alternative to using your hands.



This guy


Seriously, I think it's because people are grossed out by touching something someone's potentially sweaty/stinky feet touched. 

Also, would you see people randomly doing feet solves in public? You're far more likely to see people doing OH or 2H in public. But non cubers just think feet solving is cool and while a lot of the community doesn't like it, it's basically the same as 2H, just with feet instead of hands so there is the added challenge of being able to control your feet/legs to solve the cube. It's kind of like re-learning how to solve the cube (in pretty much the same way you had to kind of re-learn some algs transitioning from 2H to OH) because you can't rely on muscle memory. It's just like any other puzzle we do, if you don't like the event, you can just choose to not do it.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2013)

There are few resources because feet doesn't have any depth that isn't in other events. There's not much to the technique, or not many new algs to learn, beyond just learning to do the moves quickly. A lot of knowledge transfers directly from 2h.

OH is also a solve-with-handicap type event, but it actually does have a lot of depth. Since 2gen turns are so much faster than other turns, and because different non-2gen turns have different speeds and involve quite different hand movements, there's a lot of technique involved. Changing the way you do intuitive steps or particular algs can change their speed by a lot.

Anyway, OH is really fast compared to any other handicap event, so it's still exciting to watch and you can race other people doing normal solves. And of course, it's also much more useful - you can do OH solves while walking around, eating, driving, etc. whereas feetsolves require a relatively open space and bare feet.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

qqwref said:


> There are few resources because feet doesn't have any depth that isn't in other events. There's not much to the technique, or not many new algs to learn, beyond just learning to do the moves quickly. A lot of knowledge transfers directly from 2h.
> 
> OH is also a solve-with-handicap type event, but it actually does have a lot of depth. Since 2gen turns are so much faster than other turns, and because different non-2gen turns have different speeds and involve quite different hand movements, there's a lot of technique involved. Changing the way you do intuitive steps or particular algs can change their speed by a lot.
> 
> Anyway, OH is really fast compared to any other handicap event, so it's still exciting to watch and you can race other people doing normal solves. And of course, it's also much more useful - you can do OH solves while walking around, eating, driving, etc. whereas feetsolves require a relatively open space and bare feet.



There definitely is technique involved in feet. You're probably just not fast enough to realize it. 

PS: nice 7:45.53 official


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> This guy


Or this one.



antoineccantin said:


> There definitely is technique involved in feet. You're probably just not fast enough to realize it.


Agreed, like how on earth do you do U turns?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> How often does the average person open a door using a handle with their elbow compared to feet? Much more often I would wager. Why? Because it is more easier to do so.



wtf is wrong with you?? I would never dream of using my elbow for that  I always open doors with my feet


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm pushing 30. My hips aren't what they used to be =(



Yuxuibbs said:


> This guy



I'm sure if I suddenly couldn't use my arms I'd be cubing with my feet. Hopefully that won't happen any time soon.


----------



## Henrik (Jul 19, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> But why haven't those who enjoy it produced good resources for others who enjoy it?



This guy Rafael from Brazil has videos of PLLs:
http://www.youtube.com/user/rafaelcinoto

And this guy also has videos of PLLs:
http://www.youtube.com/user/HenriktheDane

You might even find some fast videos if you search for the fast guys


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 19, 2013)

Check my signature for feet videos. I just recorded a 28.23 single and 40.41 average coming soon so I obviously love feet. 

I just want to say that feet involves a ton of technique. You can't really just say it doesn't when you aren't fast at the event. I average 25 in OH, which is why I think there is little technique involved. To me it's just using table abuse or not, turning Japanese style or not, and learning oh algs or not. Those 3 things also exist in feet solving (well instead of table abuse it's more like sitting on floor or chair). Feet takes a lot of practice, and trust me it IS tough. My legs often hurt after doing about 30 solves, so it isn't like a piece of cake. I have done a feet solve in public at a cube meet (just for laughs) and nobody said a peep. That's right, not one noncuber was grossed out. Then again, it might have been the reason we almost got kicked out. But that only proves my point. I'm sure others would feet solve in public if there wasn't a chance of getting kicked out. There are countries were going barefoot is normal, and I'd probably feet solve in public there if I was older and could go out by myself. Some say call me crazy, but I practice events I'm good at, no matter what the haters say. I think I made it seem like I always feet solve in public, but I don't lol

EDIT: bottom line, non cubes like feet solving. My friend told me I should do feet in my next talent show rather than BLD.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> 28.23 single



wat sub-30


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> wat sub-30



I forgot to mention 6 move x cross, easiest f2l ever, anti ninjas, u perm. ~16 move f2l. LL was 18 or 19.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 20, 2013)

Feet can be annoying to do and practise. I don't know but I want to complete in every official event eventually I never practise feet


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 20, 2013)

I can solve with feet in around 5 minutes. Unfortunately this speed will earn you a DNF. (I use full OLL and 2L PLL for feet)



Coolster01 said:


> I forgot to mention 6 move x cross, easiest f2l ever, anti ninjas, u perm. ~16 move f2l. LL was 18 or 19.



Approximately a 40 move solve? Impressive. The average CFOP solve is 58-64ish moves. Lucky you xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 20, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Approximately a 40 move solve? Impressive. The average CFOP solve is 58-64ish moves. Lucky you xD



56

the edit button is a thing

your sig is lying


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Owen said:


> Master magic was the most ignored event until they removed it. The next event to be removed will probably be square-1, then feet, then clock, then multiblind, then 5bld, then 7x7, 6x6, 4bld, 3bld, pyraminx, megaminx, 2x2, 5x5, then 4x4.



NO YOU DID NOT JUST SAY THAT


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 20, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Approximately a 40 move solve? Impressive. The average CFOP solve is 58-64ish moves. Lucky you xD



It was just lucky, not impressive haha. More like a 36-37 move solve. I want to see who can sub25 fmc it xD


----------



## Owen (Jul 20, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> NO YOU DID NOT JUST SAY THAT



Don't get me wrong, I love square-1. It's just the next one I suspect the WCA will remove . The sq1 is the only official puzzle that becomes bumpy when you scramble it, and changes it's shape when solved. Magics were removed because they "use up time at competitions", but they also change shape as they are solved in a non-3x3-like way. MBLD, 6x6 and 7x7 also use up time at competitions, pyra and mega are not cube shaped, clock is not a twisty puzzle. Thresholds will be reduced until 3x3 is the only event, not unlike the '82 world championships.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 20, 2013)

Owen said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love square-1. It's just the next one I suspect the WCA will remove . The sq1 is the only official puzzle that becomes bumpy when you scramble it, and changes it's shape when solved. Magics were removed because they "use up time at competitions", but they also change shape as they are solved in a non-3x3-like way. MBLD, 6x6 and 7x7 also use up time at competitions, pyra and mega are not cube shaped, clock is not a twisty puzzle. Thresholds will be reduced until 3x3 is the only event, not unlike the '82 world championships.



That makes absolutely no sense at all and I mean that in the nicest way possible.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

Owen said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love square-1. It's just the next one I suspect the WCA will remove . The sq1 is the only official puzzle that becomes bumpy when you scramble it, and changes it's shape when solved. Magics were removed because they "use up time at competitions", but they also change shape as they are solved in a non-3x3-like way. MBLD, 6x6 and 7x7 also use up time at competitions, pyra and mega are not cube shaped, clock is not a twisty puzzle. Thresholds will be reduced until 3x3 is the only event, not unlike the '82 world championships.



Yeah, and at the same time they're going to adopt Owen notation :fp


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah, and at the same time they're going to adopt Owen notation :fp



Owen notation is a really great idea for memorizing algorithms.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 20, 2013)

Owen said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love square-1. It's just the next one I suspect the WCA will remove . The sq1 is the only official puzzle that becomes bumpy when you scramble it, and changes it's shape when solved. Magics were removed because they "use up time at competitions", but they also change shape as they are solved in a non-3x3-like way. MBLD, 6x6 and 7x7 also use up time at competitions, pyra and mega are not cube shaped, clock is not a twisty puzzle. Thresholds will be reduced until 3x3 is the only event, not unlike the '82 world championships.



Yeah, sure, and to match 1982 WC even more, Worlds will stop being open and only national champions will be invited. And Dayan cubes will get banned, as well as all other non-Rubik brands, and we will be forced to use cubes provided by the organizers. And we will have to stop using Internet for announcing comps, discussiong them and registering to them (and of course no more live results) because that kind of facility didn't exist in 1982 yet.

Seriously, don't you think you're just saying complete nonsense ?

Edit: And I'm not even mentioning the fact that if the WCA was crazy enough to actually do what you predict, it would be a serious reason for creating a new association which would take care of all those nice removed events.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 20, 2013)

quick someone organize 1982 open 2013

edit: i mean 1982 (not open) 2013


----------

